# casino dreamin vs spawn



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

break it down to different parts


frame 

paint 

murals

wheels

forks

hydro setup

sissy bar

handle bars

mirrors

seat 

steering wheel

axle

more to come


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

casino dreamin


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

spawn


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

fenders

dummy lights

display

crank

engraving


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

frame- casino dreamin it has too much detail


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

paint & murals- casino dreamin


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

wheels- casino


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

if you have any pics of casino dreamin post it

try to scan pics from the lrb magazine


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

I think spawn has a better frame and wheels but parts, display, paint, and accessories goes to casino. spawn is radical while casino is only full custom and spawn has a split frame but still head to head i think casino would take it.

I like spawn, but thats just me. both bikes kick ass.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Nov 25 2004, 12:44 PM
> *I think spawn has a better frame and wheels but parts, display, paint, and accessories goes to casino. spawn is radical while casino is only full custom and spawn has a split frame but still head to head i think casino would take it.
> 
> I like spawn, but thats just me. both bikes kick ass.
> [snapback]2447321[/snapback]​*




true but casino frame has a lot of detail


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

tiny pic of casino dreamin


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 25 2004, 12:45 PM
> *true but casino frame has a lot of detail
> [snapback]2447324[/snapback]​*


Of course. But spawn has more mods and little details like the antenna coming through the frame, the bars showing in the tank, the hydro setup. Plus the whole hydraulic frame thing. The paint is close on both. Both paint jobs were fonzy.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

heres a shot of casino and wolverine. (just in case your brain fell out casino is the one on the bottom)


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

you got to give love to both of them because their great designers and builders


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 25 2004, 12:55 PM
> *you got to give love to both of them because their great designers and builders
> [snapback]2447339[/snapback]​*


Hell ya. Both bikes are in the top 5 for finest's best (if not the top 2)


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

theres no competition between them, spawn is a way better bike....... end of story.....


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Casino is way better than Spawn, hands down. Has possibly the best crafsmanship. No disrespect to past champions. Theres nothing bad I can say about that bike. Most people can say that as well. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Nov 25 2004, 02:24 PM
> *theres no competition between them, spawn is a way better bike....... end of story.....
> [snapback]2447460[/snapback]​*



no you probally think that because their is no detailed pics casino. Except for the lrb mag


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

i like casino only for the reason that it still looks like a bike.props to all of them for the hard work and all!


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

or it could be that im a very crazy spawn fan, you should see my room, full of spawn stuff. toys,comics,posters,movies,shirts,necklace,stickers,autographs,etc...
the only reason i didnt make a spawn bike is because there is one out already, but i might make a "violator" bike (another spawn character)......


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

casino dreamin is a lot cleaner looking to me. that's my style. spawn has too many thing on it. i like the paint on both, but spawn is too much for me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It doesnt matter cause both are from California. :biggrin:


----------



## SuNkIsSeD (Jan 13, 2004)

both are amazing...


but there's just something about casino dreamin...gotta love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey hey hey, that's a whole other topic socios, that's would be like a Cali vs. Texas topic. but you don't want to start one of those, they can get pretty e-violent. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Nov 25 2004, 01:44 PM
> *I think spawn has a better frame and wheels but parts, display, paint, and accessories goes to casino. spawn is radical while casino is only full custom and spawn has a split frame but still head to head i think casino would take it.
> 
> I like spawn, but thats just me. both bikes kick ass.
> [snapback]2447321[/snapback]​*


Casino dreamin ran radical


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Nov 25 2004, 07:34 PM
> *Casino dreamin ran radical
> [snapback]2448077[/snapback]​*


I think it was kinda in between depending on the other bikes at the show, like how sometimes Tony is in full sometimes hes in radical. Mike Sr told me is was only full though. I thought it was radical too.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

WTF are you thinking? :twak::twak::twak: :guns:

Casino Dreamin is still the best bike out there. The murals, engraving, parts, display, paint, graphics..........

Spawn has Casino Dreamin on body mods and wheels and that's it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Nov 26 2004, 04:34 AM
> *Casino dreamin ran radical
> [snapback]2448077[/snapback]​*


I believe he ran in full all the time. Maybe they bumped him up to Radical for a couple of shows but does it matter? :dunno: He kicked ass in either category. I believe the article they put in LRM on him back in 97 when he took his second title said something like "who says you have to be radical in order to have the top bike" or somethin like that. I think back in those days the bike was considered full custom. In today's standards it would be radical.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i liek casino cuz its not 2 over done....but spawn is also nice...just i dont like when u cant tell what is what....imo


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuNkIsSeD_@Nov 25 2004, 04:54 PM
> *both are amazing...
> but there's just something about casino dreamin...gotta love it!    :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2447821[/snapback]​*


gotta agree Casino dreamin is dope


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Nov 25 2004, 09:54 PM
> *heres a shot of casino and wolverine. (just in case your brain fell out casino is the one on the bottom)
> [snapback]2447338[/snapback]​*



You can't really compare the two in one picture because you can't see the full detail of both bikes in a single shot. You can't see their displays or their detail.


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey ridinlow71 is that punisher picture the theme of your bike? 















> _Originally posted by ridenlow71_@Nov 30 2004, 11:24 PM
> *gotta agree Casino dreamin is dope
> [snapback]2463421[/snapback]​*


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Dec 1 2004, 05:14 PM
> *Hey ridinlow71 is that punisher picture the theme of your bike?
> [snapback]2464409[/snapback]​*


apparently


----------



## RoyFollman (Oct 8, 2019)

It’s better to stop playing at the casino at all, because you won’t be able to earn anything there, but only lose your bank. By the way, I had a different opinion about sports and casino bets, but after one situation with my friend, I don’t think so anymore. that a year ago he met one beautiful fetishist on ALTDATING.CLUB. They loved each other, but the girl was addicted to the casino, and this was a big problem. Their love was so strong that, despite all the obstacles, they overcame her addiction and they now live together and they have a child. This situation made me seriously think about the casino and I do not advise anyone to play in the casino.


----------

